# DET boost's good, but..



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

it boost 's fine, the only problems i am having are

1 when i give her a little throttle to take off, its like the cable isnt moving, then i give her a little more, and she's off to the races.

2 driving down the street, trying to obey the 40 mph zone, its hard to keep the car at a single speed, it wants to accelerate)sp).

i have a b14 se-r with a BB swap, t-25. the only thing i can think is the cable is bad. i was wondering if going from low to highport makes a difference. i am only boosting to 6psi. is that right? i thought factory boost was 7 psi. thanks,

Brian


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

It sounds like your throttle cable is not adjusted properly. Thats what the adjusting nuts are for on the end of the cable. Make sure it's adjusted properly.

In regards to boost level. Try a couple different boost gauges. They all vary up to 10%, so you may be making 7 and showing 6 on the gauge. Trying some other gauges will show if your gauge is off a bit.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

ok i readjusted the cable, and there isnt much play between it and the butterflies. i also notice that it kind of makes a not normal engine note when i try to take off. like a hesitation . the adjusted cable didnt make much difference, so now i am wondering if my vacuum lines are a little off.

Brian


----------

